# GSOD after adding 2nd Drive



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an HR10-250, previously it was upgraded with 2 drives. I have used Hinsdales Guide to back up the image re-install. All goes well with the first drive, even adding drive space on the first drive. But when I try and marry the second drive and reinstall during reboot, it crashes and gets the GSOD.

I thought, maybe, there was a problem with the drive. I tried a 2nd, brand new drive, and still same result.

I just want to confirm, when adding the second drive using Hinsdale it's:

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb

Where hda=TIVO A and hdb=TIVO B. This is not backwards or something?

If it's not this, I can't figure what else other than some hardware issue.
Power requirements or IDE cable or? All the jumpers are correct.

ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

How much total drive space? What mfsrestore command did you use?

The problem might be either sector size or swap size (or a combination of both).


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Dan...Thanks. Still here trying to figure this out...

On the 2 drive back up is/was (this was 250GB WD and 300GB Seagate) where this all started.

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda /dev/hdb

Restore to a Single 500GB Seagate

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd
(From an image saved on a CD) (This goes on and works fine)


Adding a second drive (either 300GB Seagate or another 500GB Seagate) So would be either 800GB or 1000GB respectively.
Just using:

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb

Seems to add with success, but once back in the TIVO, goes to Powering up...Almost there....GSOD.

Checked the EIDE cable, that seems to be working fine in the PC, so it's not that.

Thanks, I really do appreciate the help....Karl


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you positive you have the drive jumpers set correctly (master/slave) before you put the drives back in the tivo?


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Are you positive you have the drive jumpers set correctly (master/slave) before you put the drives back in the tivo?


Absolutely, no doubt.

But I think I'm on to something with the larger Swapfile. I'm still researching....

I just did a...

mfsrestore -s 512 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hda /dev/hdb

Hope this creates the larger 512MB swap file. Finding something about having to activate it???


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

That did it....larger swap file....512 it BOOTED!!!

Thanks Dan for the tip.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Did you run tpip? This is required for swap partitions larger than 127MB created by mfstools. If you don't use tpip to properly initialize the swap, you'll have stability problems.


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Dan Collins said:


> Did you run tpip? This is required for swap partitions larger than 127MB created by mfstools. If you don't use tpip to properly initialize the swap, you'll have stability problems.


I didn't. I need to figure out how to do that. Back to research....


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

I could use some help with this TPIP to activate the Swap partition. These drives have been expanded to (supposedly) 512MB swap file with (2) 500GB drives. And Zippered. Not activated using TPIP, yet....

1) Can TPIP be run on the TIVO or do the drives need to be pulled?
2) Does the kernal need to be replaced? or do you just do the 'mkswap'?

http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/bigdisk.html

i.e.
# mkswap -v1 /dev/hda
# swapon -a

I could use any pointers I can get. TIA.
Karl


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

copykern on the ptv disc will put the lba48 kernel on _and_ correctly generate a >127mb swapfile (did a dual 180gb rebuild yesterday with a 200mb swap)


----------

